# First Breeding Loan



## Sana (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks to @YagerManJennsen I am in the process of my very first breeding loan.  The gentleman has just arrived and is settling in to his accommodations.  I'm ridiculously excited.  Adorable little A. avic slings here we come (I hope).  These are probably the worst pictures on Earth since I took them with a cell while unpacking but it's worth a shot.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 26, 2016)

How was the packing job. It was only my first attempt.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Apr 26, 2016)

It looks like you did it right from what I see .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> How was the packing job. It was only my first attempt.


The packing was great.  I'm going to reuse it when I send him back to you (with fresh paper towels obviously).  He doesn't seem terribly stressed by the experience.  He's moving around and exploring not stress curled at all.  I'll snap a couple more pics later this evening and throw them on here.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 26, 2016)

Alrighty thanks for the good review.


----------



## Sana (Apr 26, 2016)

It's no problem.  You did a great job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 27, 2016)

Settling in this evening and still looking stress free.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sana (Apr 27, 2016)

One terrible picture for you.  Forgive us for this thread y'all.  This was a good way to document the process of our first loan and an easy way to get pics back and forth for reassurance.  We felt it was especially important after reading recently about how many loans go wrong.  Please feel free to ignore us. We'll try not to cause too much clutter.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like he's settled in well


----------



## ErinM31 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think this is a wonderful idea! I hope all goes well and you get many adorable little slings!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## EulersK (Apr 28, 2016)

Personally, I like seeing users on here communicate about a loan. It's a refreshing change of pace. People seem to forget that they can simply *gasp* _not reply to a thread.
_
That avic looks like it's wringing its little boxing gloves. "Gonna git me some. Mmmhmm."

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Sana (Apr 28, 2016)

He is I think.  I haven't seen him drumming yet but I may just be missing it because I've had to work.  I'm planning to give him some web from her enclosure this weekend and her something that he's been hanging out on since he hasn't webbed.  I'm not surprised that he hasn't since he's a MM.


----------



## Sana (Apr 28, 2016)

I wasn't planning on taking pictures this morning but I peeked in to throw each of my ladies so maybe one day soon I can pair them with their respective boyfriends.  I couldn't help myself when I saw these two though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

The only web he has made since hee matured was a sperm web. So mybe hell just did that he doesn't want to make one. Or maybe he's to busy wondering around looking for a mate.


----------



## Austin S. (Apr 28, 2016)

If your female has been settled in for a while, and you or the previous owner has noticed remains of sperm web, I say go ahead and put him in there. The remains of a sperm web would look like a long, thin, roll of silk, attached somewhere. However, sometimes you aren't even lucky enough to see that. 
Click HERE to see what remains look like.

Good luck!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 28, 2016)

I saw the fullly intact sperm web in his cork bark tube. I can post a picture for confirmation if you want.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

@Sana, best of luck, glad you got an MM.

None of the MM avic avics ever drummed unless they were near the female...the female's on the other hand, will drum like mad when the male is around (of course only *if* the female is receptive).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 28, 2016)

I gave her some munchies before I left for work today. As soon as she's full I want to get them together. I just want to be careful so he doesn't get injured in the process. I don't figure he's going to web at all since he's already made his sperm web and he is now looking for a mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 28, 2016)

When did your female molt last?


----------



## Sana (Apr 29, 2016)

She molted about 8 weeks ago.  I would have to look at my notebook to be more specific.  It took her half that time to be ready to eat and she's not well known for her appetite so filling her up is a questionable process.  

On a note unrelated to this loan but regarding current ongoing breeding projects, my MF G. pulchripes hasn't stopped eating yet.  She has been declared a black hole since she makes crickets disappear continually.  Are we definite that tarantulas don't explode?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 29, 2016)

Sana said:


> She molted about 8 weeks ago.  I would have to look at my notebook to be more specific.  It took her half that time to be ready to eat and she's not well known for her appetite so filling her up is a questionable process.
> 
> On a note unrelated to this loan but regarding current ongoing breeding projects, my MF G. pulchripes hasn't stopped eating yet.  She has been declared a black hole since she makes crickets disappear continually.  Are we definite that tarantulas don't explode?


Maybe try dubia roaches ????


----------



## Sana (Apr 29, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Maybe try dubia roaches ????


I haven't had a lot of luck getting most of mine to eat roaches and those two aren't an exception.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 29, 2016)

Super worms ? Iv never heard of a T that will eat non stop. I thought they got full after a while


----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

I think she's finally full. There was still a live cricket in her enclosure this morning. I'm hoping both the ladies tomorrow. I'm working on how to set up my phone to take video of the event without me having to interact with it. I want all of my attention on the prospective mates. Quality will probably be terrible but we'll see.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


>


Me too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

Sorry that I don't have any updated pics for everyone.  I've been at work 40 hours since Wednesday and I'm currently standing at work wishing that I would be out of here before 3 am and knowing it won't happen.  If I have half a brain when I get home I'll snap a couple.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 30, 2016)

What is your job? If you dont mind my asking?


----------



## cold blood (Apr 30, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> What is your job? If you dont mind my asking?


Almost sounds like she's got a "Breaking Bad" thing going on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

I work at our local theater.  We're on our last day of the run of the touring show Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.  I'm the head of my department (lighting) which means that my hours are long anyway and even more painful during big shows.  During our busy season I work 16 to 18 hour days for anywhere from three days in a row to 23 (longest run without a day off this year).  Fortunately we have a week at a time here and there that there aren't any shows so I have down time.  We also don't more then a handful of shows between the third week in June and the third week inn August every year so we get a long break.  During the break I don't work more then 8 hours a week and I always make my own schedule.  I really am lucky and I love my job so it makes up for the super crazy hours.  I've been here 8 1/2 years so this is normal to me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 30, 2016)

I failed in the attempt of trying to come up with a tarantula related Breaking Bad parody.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Apr 30, 2016)

Sana said:


> I work at our local theater.  We're on our last day of the run of the touring show Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.  I'm the head of my department (lighting) which means that my hours are long anyway and even more painful during big shows.  During our busy season I work 16 to 18 hour days for anywhere from three days in a row to 23 (longest run without a day off this year).  Fortunately we have a week at a time here and there that there aren't any shows so I have down time.  We also don't more then a handful of shows between the third week in June and the third week inn August every year so we get a long break.  During the break I don't work more then 8 hours a week and I always make my own schedule.  I really am lucky and I love my job so it makes up for the super crazy hours.  I've been here 8 1/2 years so this is normal to me.


Think you can book me a spot after I go to film/acting school ? Joking of course but not joking about acting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

Here's a video of a section of a show that I did the lighting design for a couple years ago.  




You can find other lighting designs that I've done by searching online for videos from shows at Lincoln Center in Fort Collins Co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Apr 30, 2016)

Sana said:


> I wasn't planning on taking pictures this morning but I peeked in to throw each of my ladies so maybe one day soon I can pair them with their respective boyfriends.  I couldn't help myself when I saw these two though.
> View attachment 209434
> View attachment 209435


HubbaHubba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sana (Apr 30, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Think you can book me a spot after I go to film/acting school ? Joking of course but not joking about acting.


I can introduce you to some folks but you have to do the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (May 2, 2016)

The hopefully pairing this evening did not get a chance to happen.  I went to check on everyone and set up and discovered my girl eating a cricket that apparently escaped my notice when I checked her enclosure yesterday.  Guess we'll be waiting a few more days on that one.  Sigh.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## louise f (May 2, 2016)

Sana said:


> Guess we'll be waiting a few more days on that one. Sigh.


It is worth the waiting, good luck wish you the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (May 2, 2016)

Sana said:


> The hopefully pairing this evening did not get a chance to happen.  I went to check on everyone and set up and discovered my girl eating a cricket that apparently escaped my notice when I checked her enclosure yesterday.  Guess we'll be waiting a few more days on that one.  Sigh.


A few more days?  try tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (May 2, 2016)

Great thread , wonderful idea ! Good luck with pairing !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (May 2, 2016)

cold blood said:


> A few more days?  try tomorrow!


So I hope.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sana (May 15, 2016)

Sorry the I've been MIA in this thread.  Life was being busy.  Good news though, we got the avics paired at long last!  @YagerManJennsen, the owner of the male, will be happy to hear that his young man is well and will be headed home as soon as our weather clears a little bit.  This is the longest pairing video in existence probably but here it is.  The best action is about 19 minutes in.  Please ignore us talking endlessly, it was kind of a long time sitting on the floor waiting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (May 15, 2016)

Congratulations, that was a long video but it all worked out. Good luck on getting a sac.


----------



## Sana (May 15, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Congratulations, that was a long video but it all worked out. Good luck on getting a sac.


Thanks.  I don't have any video editing software or experience so that's something I will be working on in the future.  I'm pretty busy with work and family crud at the moment so I haven't had an opportunity to work on that.  I really just wanted to get it posted so that @YagerManJennsen could see the pairing and know that his little guy came through safe and sound.  I wasn't expecting life to be quite this hectic when we started this project so I'm high speed juggling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (May 15, 2016)

I can understand that, life can get pretty hectic.

If you're using Windows OS, Movie Maker is a free option for video editing. I think it comes with windows 10 but can be downloaded for XP and up. It works for simple edits and sound work as well. Check it out when things slow down.


----------



## Crone Returns (May 15, 2016)

Sana said:


> Thanks.  I don't have any video editing software or experience so that's something I will be working on in the future.  I'm pretty busy with work and family crud at the moment so I haven't had an opportunity to work on that.  I really just wanted to get it posted so that @YagerManJennsen could see the pairing and know that his little guy came through safe and sound.  I wasn't expecting life to be quite this hectic when we started this project so I'm high speed juggling.


I was snickering because she put him through such a workout. But that little guy prevailed. Thanks for the view!


----------



## Haemus (May 15, 2016)

Great video! After watching I can't help but admire the male spider's determination and patience lol


----------



## YagerManJennsen (May 15, 2016)

Yay he did it! Family and I are happy for him!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (May 15, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the support.  She sure was being a tease.  She drummed at him for almost an hour before he even approached and then she started with the come hither, back away routine and I could have banged my head in frustration.  We were set up on the floor since it gives the most space to work with a minimum of potential problems for the tarantulas and for us but we have hardwood floors and my butt hurt from sitting there.  This has been quite the nerve wracking experience for me.  I feel very strongly about my responsibility to @YagerManJennsen and his beautiful young man to make sure all goes smoothly.  I will be very glad to get him home safe and sound, especially after the scare that we had with pesticides recently to add to my concerns.  

Hey @Trenor, thanks for the editing software information.  I'm going to have to download it and start working with it before we have another never ending video to deal with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (May 16, 2016)

Hey nice vid, he got the job done just fine, nice to see. Good luck hope you get a nice fat sac.


----------



## grimmjowls (May 16, 2016)

This was a very cool thread to follow! Thanks for the video and the updates were very interesting as well. Congratulations on the pairing, and good luck with a healthy sac in the future.


----------



## Sana (Jun 12, 2016)

Just wanted to toss a quick update on here.  Life being it's usual hectic self slowed down the progress on getting our young man home but it looks like he might finally get headed out this week.  He's still doing wonderfully.  Our hopeful mommy-to-be has done quite a bit of remodeling in the last week.  At the moment she appears to have sealed the entrances to her web, though heaven knows I could be missing an open one somewhere.  When folks say avics are heavy webbers they aren't kidding.  She's currently refusing food but given how fat she was to begin with it could be a case of just not being hungry.  

I got a little irony today.  My sub adult female matured into a male.  I spent a long time looking for our prince and had one under my nose the whole time.  Duh.  I apparently need more practice vent sexing.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Bohrerb (Jun 13, 2016)

Love the packing job, cheap, easy, great idea. Good luck!


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 14, 2016)

Here's Fluffy getting a drink after arriving home.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sana (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like he's happy to be home.  I'll have to grab a picture of our girl later today.  She's done quite the job of sealing herself in.


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

Ladies and gentleman we have a sac!  I haven't been able to get anything that resembles a reasonable picture since she built herself a really thick and lovely web and sealed it off completely.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1 | Award 3


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a couple of questions on egg sac care if anyone wants to jump in.  I have read that some folks remove the water dish once the tarantula has a sac.  Should I remove it?  Also I love my avic.  She has a front opening door on her enclosure and she chose to build her sealed web on the top corner against the door.  Today is maintenance day and I'm almost sure I need to remove a bolus.  Unfortunately if I open the door I'm going to break a section of her web that is attached to it.  Which is worse, the bolus or disturbing mom?


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> Ladies and gentleman we have a sac!  I haven't been able to get anything that resembles a reasonable picture since she built herself a really thick and lovely web and sealed it off completely.


That is awesome, congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> I have a couple of questions on egg sac care if anyone wants to jump in.  I have read that some folks remove the water dish once the tarantula has a sac.  Should I remove it?  Also I love my avic.  She has a front opening door on her enclosure and she chose to build her sealed web on the top corner against the door.  Today is maintenance day and I'm almost sure I need to remove a bolus.  Unfortunately if I open the door I'm going to break a section of her web that is attached to it.  Which is worse, the bolus or disturbing mom?


I'd say disturbing mom, I know my mom doesn't like it when I disturb her (jokes). But in all seriousness, I would say disturbing mom is worse. Personal preference though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I'd say disturbing mom, I know my mom doesn't like it when I disturb her (jokes). But in all seriousness, I would say disturbing mom is worse. Personal preference though.


I'm on board with not disturbing her.  Should I keep her water dish full?  I can fill that through a vent hole with a syringe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm on board with not disturbing her.  Should I keep her water dish full?  I can fill that through a vent hole with a syringe.


I don't see why not, unless there is a reason i don't know about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

I have read on the forums that some people chose to remove the water dish out of concern for mom dropping the sac in the dish.  I'm under the impression though that if the humidity is too low the sac will desiccate.  Being in good old Colorado with a current average 29% RH I'm more inclined to think the water bowl needs to stay full otherwise the dryness will be a problem.  If we have any luck someone with more experience will jump in and offer us guidance.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Sorry, I have zero experience in this. 


Sana said:


> I have read on the forums that some people chose to remove the water dish out of concern for mom dropping the sac in the dish.  I'm under the impression though that if the humidity is too low the sac will desiccate.  Being in good old Colorado with a current average 29% RH I'm more inclined to think the water bowl needs to stay full otherwise the dryness will be a problem.  If we have any luck someone with more experience will jump in and offer us guidance.


Maybe @cold blood or @louise f can help with that question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Sorry, I have zero experience in this.
> 
> Maybe @cold blood or @louise f can help with that question.


That's what I'm hoping for personally.  I think that I've bugged everybody with so many questions about pairing, shipping, incubators, and egg sacs so much in the last couple of months that they might be ready to strangle me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> That's what I'm hoping for personally.  I think that I've bugged everybody with so many questions about pairing, shipping, incubators, and egg sacs so much in the last couple of months that they might be ready to strangle me.


Na, a lot of times people will un-watch threads that are busy or of they get a lot of alerts they'll miss a thread or so. I've found this thread pretty interesting as soon I'd like to try breeding. There is a lot I don't know yet though.

Oh yeah, maybe @Blue Jaye can help out. She is pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Na, a lot of times people will un-watch threads that are busy or of they get a lot of alerts they'll miss a thread or so. I've found this thread pretty interesting as soon I'd like to try breeding. There is a lot I don't know yet though.
> 
> Oh yeah, maybe @Blue Jaye can help out. She is pretty nice.


We just moved and we were having a housewarming BBQ yesterday.  A couple of my friends wanted to check out the gravid tarantulas that we have been talking about recently and when we peeked in to the avic's enclosure, there was the egg sac!  I was so excited that I made everyone else who was there come and peek in to see.  I'm kinda the weirdo among my friends but they are pretty used to that by now.

Reactions: Love 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> We just moved and we were having a housewarming BBQ yesterday.  A couple of my friends wanted to check out the gravid tarantulas that we have been talking about recently and when we peeked in to the avic's enclosure, there was the egg sac!  I was so excited that I made everyone else who was there come and peek in to see.  I'm kinda the weirdo among my friends but they are pretty used to that by now.


None of my friends are interested either. You are not alone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Sana said:


> We just moved and we were having a housewarming BBQ yesterday.  A couple of my friends wanted to check out the gravid tarantulas that we have been talking about recently and when we peeked in to the avic's enclosure, there was the egg sac!  I was so excited that I made everyone else who was there come and peek in to see.  I'm kinda the weirdo among my friends but they are pretty used to that by now.


Haha, that's funny. My family came over my house today to make home-made pizzas for Father's Day. They all had to come to the T room and look at the newest additions. The kids love to watch me feed Ringo(bearded dragon) and kept saying to give him more superworms since it was a food day. They all like to pet Fred(ball python) and he took it in stride like he has for years. They know I'm odd as well but everyone had a good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Haha, that's funny. My family came over my house today to make home-made pizzas for Father's Day. They all had to come to the T room and look at the newest additions. The kids love to watch me feed Ringo(bearded dragon) and kept saying to give him more superworms since it was a food day. They all like to pet Fred(ball python) and he took it in stride like he has for years. They know I'm odd as well but everyone had a good time.


My son and my niece adore the tarantulas.  The first thing that my niece says when she walks through my door is "Auntie I say hi to spiders?"

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Sana (Jun 19, 2016)

Okay folks, I attempted to get pictures through a painfully thick avic web.  This is the best that I got and I don't want to disturb her to try again.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

Sana said:


> I have a couple of questions on egg sac care if anyone wants to jump in.  I have read that some folks remove the water dish once the tarantula has a sac.  Should I remove it?  Also I love my avic.  She has a front opening door on her enclosure and she chose to build her sealed web on the top corner against the door.  Today is maintenance day and I'm almost sure I need to remove a bolus.  Unfortunately if I open the door I'm going to break a section of her web that is attached to it.  Which is worse, the bolus or disturbing mom?


Hey that is great news. Congratz


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

Sana said:


> My son and my niece adore the tarantulas.  The first thing that my niece says when she walks through my door is "Auntie I say hi to spiders?"


Awww, that is cute. <3 Looks like you got some new hobbyists in future, that is nice <3 Remember to guide them to the boards right... Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 20, 2016)

A million thanks @louise f.  Many of your posts have been helping to guide me through the breeding process.  I'm definitely working on the future hobbyists.  It's adorable to listen to my niece who is two try to pronounce Avicularia.  They are her favorite genus at the moment and I'm trying to teach both kids properly.  My son is probably the only child at his school that knows the scientific names of any tarantulas.  They are both so adorable it's ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 20, 2016)

Sana said:


> A million thanks @louise f.  Many of your posts have been helping to guide me through the breeding process.  I'm definitely working on the future hobbyists.  It's adorable to listen to my niece who is two try to pronounce Avicularia.  They are her favorite genus at the moment and I'm trying to teach both kids properly.  My son is probably the only child at his school that knows the scientific names of any tarantulas.  They are both so adorable it's ridiculous.


I am very happy to hear that, no need to thank me. I am only happy if i can help others.  Ohh that is really adorable. <3
 My 14 year old son really love T`s like his mom.  FUTURE AB MEMBER I HOPE <3
He can say the most scientific names, the other kids and teachers are all looking strange at him every time he mention a name Well that`s what they were used to do before.. Now they know that he does that at daily basis

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 20, 2016)

@Sana, I'm happy to help anytime. Quest away whenever. If I can help I will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 21, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> @Sana, I'm happy to help anytime. Quest away whenever. If I can help I will.


Thank you kindly.  I'm likely to need all the help I can get.  At the moment I'm working on getting the incubator ready and lots and lots of really tiny enclosures.  I'm intending to pull the sac around 35 days so hopefully I'm good until then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Jun 22, 2016)

Just a quick update for everyone. I raised our girl's humidity just a bit (which I probably would have done anyway since its been extra dry here) and I'm not filling the water dish (complete removal is impossible). Mommy spider is turning the egg sac and clutching it like she thinks it will escape. After a couple of conversations with some breeders and a little logical thought I am planning to pull the sac around 35 days. My understanding is that around 30 days you will have EWLs and around 40 is likely 1i nearing 2i. I'm guessing that slings break out of the sac at 2i naturally. I would like to get them as close to full development as possible before I pull the sac. I figure mom will be better at caring for a sac then I will. I just want to make sure to pull the sac before they hatch. I can't imagine trying to find any number of slings in that enclosure. The stuff of nightmares. As always I'm taking any information and advice. I will hopefully be posting some pics of the incubator soon as well as a pile of tiny sling enclosures for critique.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sana (Jun 26, 2016)

I have an opinion question for everyone.  Would you recommend keeping slings with topsoil or coco fiber as substrate after you separate them at 2i?  I use topsoil for 90% of my tarantulas but I wondered if there might be any advantage to keeping little ones on something different.


----------



## Trenor (Jun 26, 2016)

Sana said:


> I have an opinion question for everyone.  Would you recommend keeping slings with topsoil or coco fiber as substrate after you separate them at 2i?  I use topsoil for 90% of my tarantulas but I wondered if there might be any advantage to keeping little ones on something different.


I've never kept a lot of little slings like that but all my 2i slings are kept on the same substrate my older Ts are. Right now I'm doing a mix because I made a lot of it up a while back. It's got coco fiber, top soil and sphagnum moss in it. It holds moisture well, packs good and the coco fiber/moss makes it mold resistant. It has worked well for my 3 H.pulchripes slings I received a week after they molted 2i. I used it with a 2i B.smithi and a 2i B.vagans I bought when I started out and they did well too. I have been contemplating switching to 100% top soil once what I have mixed up is gone but it has worked out so well I might just mix up some more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jun 26, 2016)

Trenor said:


> I've never kept a lot of little slings like that but all my 2i slings are kept on the same substrate my older Ts are. Right now I'm doing a mix because I made a lot of it up a while back. It's got coco fiber, top soil and sphagnum moss in it. It holds moisture well, packs good and the coco fiber/moss makes it mold resistant. It has worked well for my 3 H.pulchripes slings I received a week after they molted 2i. I used it with a 2i B.smithi and a 2i B.vagans I bought when I started out and they did well too. I have been contemplating switching to 100% top soil once what I have mixed up is gone but it has worked out so well I might just mix up some more.


I'm also debating the use of coco vs. paper towels in the incubator.  I ran a thread for advice on incubators and I got a lot of variations on the same basic concept so I'm working with that as well.


----------



## louise f (Jun 26, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm also debating the use of coco vs. paper towels in the incubator.  I ran a thread for advice on incubators and I got a lot of variations on the same basic concept so I'm working with that as well.



Hey friend.. I believe that the topsoil and coco fiber is equal for the use of slings, though i must say, i never used topsoil before. Only the coco fiber. Works fine for me.

When it comes to the incubation of slings, i use paper towels, but yeah others use coco fiber for slings in incubator that works great for them... So you got some ideas to work with.. Good luck with it. Remember to keep us updated, with pics also 

My A. Guyanas are hatching into 1 molt this moment.. exiting


----------



## Sana (Jun 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> Hey friend.. I believe that the topsoil and coco fiber is equal for the use of slings, though i must say, i never used topsoil before. Only the coco fiber. Works fine for me.
> 
> When it comes to the incubation of slings, i use paper towels, but yeah others use coco fiber for slings in incubator that works great for them... So you got some ideas to work with.. Good luck with it. Remember to keep us updated, with pics also
> 
> My A. Guyanas are hatching into 1 molt this moment.. exiting


That is so awesome!  I'm thinking that I will use coco and a little sphagnum in the little enclosures.  I like my topsoil a lot but I'm worried about how well it will hold moisture for the little ones.  I may change my mind yet again.  I still have time to do that.  I'm still not being able to get good pics of mommy and egg sac.  She sure did make a nice thick web.  I'll probably have all the little enclosures ready in the next ten days or so.  I guess I'm going to post pics in stages that way if there is an issue I won't have to start all over from the finished product.  I'm intending to use an unbelievably large collection of pill vials for the slings.  We'll see though.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

How much of a difference is there in husbandry for Avic slings compared to adults?


----------



## louise f (Jun 27, 2016)

Sana said:


> That is so awesome!  I'm thinking that I will use coco and a little sphagnum in the little enclosures.  I like my topsoil a lot but I'm worried about how well it will hold moisture for the little ones.  I may change my mind yet again.  I still have time to do that.  I'm still not being able to get good pics of mommy and egg sac.  She sure did make a nice thick web.  I'll probably have all the little enclosures ready in the next ten days or so.  I guess I'm going to post pics in stages that way if there is an issue I won't have to start all over from the finished product.  I'm intending to use an unbelievably large collection of pill vials for the slings.  We'll see though.



It will def work out just fine for you  But if you`re in doubt just ask, there is plenty of us who likes to help you out the best way <3

I posted some pics of my newly hatched avics, and some vids of how i incubate.. not saying that is the only and right way to do it, but one of the ways to do it

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## louise f (Jun 27, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> How much of a difference is there in husbandry for Avic slings compared to adults?


The keyword for avic slings is cross ventilation.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 27, 2016)

@Sana, looks like you've got some great advice flowing your way. Good luck, thanks for keeping us posted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Jun 30, 2016)

Silly sounding question but it's better to be safe.  Is there anything different about leaving town for four days with an egg sac involved or is it the standard bump up humidity before you leave thing?


----------



## louise f (Jun 30, 2016)

Sana said:


> Silly sounding question but it's better to be safe.  Is there anything different about leaving town for four days with an egg sac involved or is it the standard bump up humidity before you leave thing?


First of all no question is silly friend  I have not tried to leave any of my sacs for more than a day. But i would believe no harm done leaving for four days ( as long as it is not close up, to the time to pull the sac ) i would just water the sub to keep the humid up. But maybe someone else here have tried this before, that have some experience with it, maybe @cold blood  or @Blue Jaye

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 30, 2016)

@Sana , @louise f , is rockin some sound advice. Egg sac should be fine as long as humidity stays up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 1, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> @Sana , @louise f , is rockin some sound advice. Egg sac should be fine as long as humidity stays up.


Aww <3 @Blue Jaye  thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Jul 4, 2016)

We just got back from our trip and everything is just fine with mommy and egg sac.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy to hear friend. Can`t wait to see some little sweet avic babies


----------



## Sana (Jul 4, 2016)

louise f said:


> Happy to hear friend. Can`t wait to see some little sweet avic babies


I really enjoyed the pictures of yours.  I truly adore my avics.  Beautiful, normally calm, easy to work with, how can anyone say no to that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sana (Jul 6, 2016)

@louise f I just watched your videos again and wanted to say how awesome your are for making those.  Do you ever have to add water to the container that has the stocking over it or do you put in enough to last the whole time in the incubator?  I was also curious how often you change the paper towels?

I'm currently debating when exactly I'm going to pull the sac.  I was planning for around 35 days but recently spoke to someone who experienced fewer losses when pulling the sac closer to 50 days.  When do you guys think that I should pull it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Jul 7, 2016)

Sana said:


> @louise f I just watched your videos again and wanted to say how awesome your are for making those.  Do you ever have to add water to the container that has the stocking over it or do you put in enough to last the whole time in the incubator?  I was also curious how often you change the paper towels?
> 
> I'm currently debating when exactly I'm going to pull the sac.  I was planning for around 35 days but recently spoke to someone who experienced fewer losses when pulling the sac closer to 50 days.  When do you guys think that I should pull it?



Thanks friend  No need to add water, i fill it half way up. I change the towels once a week. I take my avic sacs after 25 days. But 50 days sounds crazy long time, i would not wait that long.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Sana (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's what I've got going for tiny avic enclosures.  I'm going to be using 16 oz deli cups for future projects but at the moment finances are a little tight so I would like to wait a little longer before I order them.  I have a collection of pill vials, plastic seasoning containers, and other assorted and somewhat random small plastic containers that I've been keeping for slings when I have them.  And let's be honest here, how long does any of us really go before we acquire another sling?  Always good to have extra plastic containers lying about.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sana (Jul 10, 2016)

Just a quick update.  Mommy and the egg sac seem to be doing just fine.  I'm going to try to grab a couple pics when she rolls it back to a more visible spot.  On the enclosure note, here are a couple of pics of the next step in the process.  Does sphagnum moss count as an anchor point or should I hack up some plastic plants?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## louise f (Jul 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Just a quick update.  Mommy and the egg sac seem to be doing just fine.  I'm going to try to grab a couple pics when she rolls it back to a more visible spot.  On the enclosure note, here are a couple of pics of the next step in the process.  Does sphagnum moss count as an anchor point or should I hack up some plastic plants?


Looking forward to those pics.  I never worked with sphagnum moss, so i can`t say so much about it. But i guarantee you that they love plastic plants as anchor points


----------



## sdsnybny (Jul 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Just a quick update.  Mommy and the egg sac seem to be doing just fine.  I'm going to try to grab a couple pics when she rolls it back to a more visible spot.  On the enclosure note, here are a couple of pics of the next step in the process.  Does sphagnum moss count as an anchor point or should I hack up some plastic plants?



It work fine you just might add a little more they will burrow webbed tunnels into it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Jul 10, 2016)

Sana said:


> Just a quick update.  Mommy and the egg sac seem to be doing just fine.  I'm going to try to grab a couple pics when she rolls it back to a more visible spot.  On the enclosure note, here are a couple of pics of the next step in the process.  Does sphagnum moss count as an anchor point or should I hack up some plastic plants?


I've used it with my small H.pluchripes slings and they made a nested burrow with it. I've not tried it with Avics but between that and the stick/twigs they should be fine for webbing IMO.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sana (Jul 13, 2016)

@YagerManJennsen your inbox is full!  Just want to shoot you a quick update.  Mommy and the egg sac are good.  I sort of tried the candle thing on the sac and it looks like I'm seeing healthy eggs inside.  I hope anyway.  I'm going to pull the sac sometime between the 23rd and the 28th.  I'm going to try to take a video (though we saw how that ended up last time).  My inbox was full as well, so we'll have to start a new conversation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

